# Working the family property.



## RebStew

Just thought I'd share what I'm doing. I'm new to the site so a little run down. I moved to the city to start a family. What a nightmare. I won't get into the trouble or the crime within the city on here, most on here already understand why most pick to have some land. I was stuck in the city for way too many years.

Anyway this property we moved to has been in the family for years. It's not huge but big enough to be self efficient with some work. It sits on a hill and has my parents old house sitting on it. The road front at the bottom of one hill and the back hill ending in a decent size field ending at the Licking River's edge. Now it's just time to make it what I want it.


----------



## RebStew

I did a little tree trimming and raised the skirts up on all the trees. Now you can see the house from the road and I can see what is on the road and coming up the drive.


----------



## RebStew

Looking down the front.


----------



## RebStew

That is the crest of the hill. I'm hoping to get a big dozer rented next spring to cut that out. I'm limited on flat ground and I need a place to build a big garage and barn. I'm big into old cars so I need a garage for the cars and need a barn for the Bobcat, tractor, riding mowers and other stuff.


----------



## RebStew

My first issue was the driveway. It's old and in rough shape. I started to reseal it so you couldn't drive up it. I took the car up the front yard and got stuck in the mud. It was bad. The wife thought it was funny I think. I had to dig the car out with a shovel. I told her that I'd have a service road roughed in by the weekend if it didn't rain.


----------



## camo2460

wow Reb you hit pay dirt there, what a beautiful place!


----------



## RebStew

Thanks. It's a great feeling to be able to sleep without fear of break ins and only gun fire you hear is when I'm shooting for fun.


----------



## RebStew

My view from the back. That mountain is in another county. The river is between us and the ground on the other side is nothing but woods. You can fish and camp without having to look at anyone.


----------



## RebStew

Back to the service road. Here is the rough in. Now the concrete trucks and anything heavy can get up on the hill without the fear of breaking up my blacktop drive.


----------



## RebStew

I popped out this rock while I was digging. It looked like a headstone to me so just for fun I dug a hole with the Bobcat and stood it up.


----------



## RebStew

I didn't want to take out any trees so the road wraps around the property. I'm a little bit of a tree hugger so if I can keep any I will.


----------



## RebStew

While it's just roughed in and we don't even have it graveled yet we use it more that the driveway. It's less steep.


----------



## RebStew

With the new drive being cut out it left us with plenty of brush. We had some friends over for the weekend and had a small camp fire. The smaller can is the tub from a washer. These are old news to most but this is the first one I have used. It works great and we used it as a smaller fire for the kids to do their hot dogs and smores.


----------



## RebStew

More later. It's time for lunch.


----------



## Woody

Welcome, it looks like a great setup and you are plowing right into it!

Everyone like a nice bonfire.


----------



## goshengirl

That's God's country right there, that's what that is. 

You've got a great set-up going, and it sounds like you're getting a lot done. Way to go.

And thanks for sharing. It's a blast seeing what folks are doing with their places.


----------



## Grimm

I'm jealous.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Looking good, you are not alone on the shortage of level surfaces, everyone thinks it is so flat on the prairies, well not on my place:dunno: I like it though, don't have to worry about flooding


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Wow. Nice piece of land you have there. I'm really looking forward to hearing your experience with getting it how you want it as I hope to do the same thing someday. Thx for the pics!


----------



## carolexan

Kudos I love looking at others property. Great photos and explainations. Best of luck and looking forward tofuture pictures and up dates.


----------



## helicopter5472

On that nice gravestone looking rock......


Chisel in "RIP TRESSPASSER"


----------



## RebStew

helicopter5472 said:


> On that nice gravestone looking rock......
> 
> Chisel in "RIP TRESSPASSER"


 I may have to do that. HahahHA


----------



## Hooch

welcome to the site n congrats on the property...very beautiful.


----------



## Jason

Looks nice, RebStew. You should be proud of your efforts. So where are you located, in a general sense? I don't care about specifics.

Oh, and welcome to Prepared Society.


----------



## Jason

Kentucky. I just found your intro thread. 

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## RebStew

Cold Spring, Ky

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I have been working on a very small pond for the last 3 days. I have it almost done. Just hoping it holds water. I had to use a ton of fill. Well tons...
Pics when I get a chance.


----------



## *Andi

Look forward to more post!


----------



## jeff47041

Nice job. Good luck with the rest of your plans


----------



## tsrwivey

Did you buy it from your parents? I would hate to see you have to divide all that hard work up with your siblings & then not even get to live there.


----------



## zracer7

I'm drooling. So jealous.


----------



## RebStew

tsrwivey said:


> Did you buy it from your parents? I would hate to see you have to divide all that hard work up with your siblings & then not even get to live there.


My father is in bad health and they moved into a smaller house with a very small yard. The family property was put on the market and almost sold. 1 week before it was sold my parents made me an offer. If I didn't move away and fixed up their new house I could sell my house, give them what little cash I got for it and and what was left owed on what they wanted for the property I could take my inheritance early. My brother and sister will a get a little money and get whatever is left in possessions when they pass. I get the family property. It was killing me to see the property being sold and my brother and sister were not able to pay for the land so I bit the bullet.

I went to my sister and brother before I told my parents either way and talked to them. They gave me their blessing which was the only way I'd do it. Both said they are just happy it's staying in the family. My brother still comes out to fish, camp and hang out. My sister lives in Iron City, TN so we don't get to see her much.


----------



## dixiemama

So glad you have it! As a paralegal who handles estates and land disputes, its great to see someone who has it figured out. 

Welcome from Floyd Co. KY!!


----------



## ras1219como

Nice place you've got there. Looks like you've got some beautiful old trees and your plans for the property sound great. Congrats and good luck. Look forward to hearing more!


----------



## RebStew

On to the good stuff. When I cut the service road out I had a spot that wasn't covered with trees below the road. I thought it would be a good spot for a small mother in law shack but after a little more looking I thought it would be a good spot for a small pond. 

The property backs up to the Licking River which runs into the Ohio but the issue is all the factories have made the water in the area not so safe. They say don't eat the fish out of it. If it was a have to I would but this small pond will be good enough to get by for a while if things went crazy. It will also bring in wildlife if the need come up to hunt,


----------



## RebStew

Here is the spot. Doesn't look like much but we will see what happens. We cleaned up some of the honey suckle bush and started digging.


----------



## RebStew

There was only one tree in the way and it was the only Honey Locust left on the hill. We cut the others down due to the thorns sticking in the tractor tires and causing flat tires over and over while we bush hogged. I shoved the dirt right up on this tree and around it. It will more than likely kill the tree but I don't care about the Honey Locust I'm going to cut anyway.


----------



## RebStew

One reason I liked this spot was this ditch. First time I seen this ditch was almost 30 years ago while playing in the woods. It's from the rain run off. You can see the cedar tree laying across the ditch I put there to walk across about 10 years ago.


----------



## RebStew

I rerouted the ditch to flow right into the pond. I could have made the pond much wider but I would have had to cut into the earth close to the ditch and that Oak tree you see in the picture is the biggest tree on the property. I just didn't want to take the chance of cutting into the roots. With that ditch flowing right into the pond I figure it should stay very clean.


----------



## RebStew

I pulled dirt off the top of the hill and made the far wall. It's hard to see but I can get a Bobcat on top of it. I did this so later I could keep adding dirt to it if I choose to make it wider and deeper. I then dug down a few feet below the top soil and leveled it from side to side. The ground flows from the ditch at the highest part and sits 4 1/2 feet deep at the end wall. As stated I will more than likely make it a little deeper. I'd like to have the water 5 1/2 feet deep at the drain pipe. Also the water will be able to be walked right into it from the ditch. It will be shallow for 5 to 10 feet before getting deep. Just in case the kids want to go swimming.


----------



## RebStew

I stuck the overflow pipe in low. My thought in this is not to let the pond get over loaded with water while the dirt is still loose. This is the first pond I have ever dug so I'm playing this by ear. I will dig the pipe out after a while and raise it up. 

If anyone has any tips I'm all ears. Don't hold back!


----------



## RebStew

Now I'm just wanting it to rain. I want to see if my theory holds water


----------



## goshengirl

Wow! You have been super busy! :2thumb:

I'd love to put a pond in, so I'll keep an eye on yours and see how it goes. I highly recommend clearing as much honeysuckle as you can, at least in certain areas. I've done a big project here (wish I had before/after shots), and it's amazing to see the difference when you clear it out. I was really struck with, 'hey, this is what the woods looked like when I was a kid.' Amazing how invasive they've become. They also can provide a lot of cover for ne'er-do-wells approaching the house. 

Keep it coming - this is fun.


----------



## RebStew

Cherokee, my cream colored Chow Chow puppy is sitting on the bank waiting for the water and fish. He likes the hole. I guess it is the coolest ground for him to lay on right after it was dug. Not sure what he's going to do when water gets in it. When he gets to the hole he's like a little kid going into a gym. He's off and running and having a blast in there.


----------



## RebStew

goshengirl said:


> Wow! You have been super busy! :2thumb:
> 
> . I highly recommend clearing as much honeysuckle as you can, at least in certain areas. I've done a big project here (wish I had before/after shots), and it's amazing to see the difference when you clear it out. I was really struck with, 'hey, this is what the woods looked like when I was a kid.' Amazing how invasive they've become. n.


Yea the honeysuckle bushes will take over. Like you said it's funny to see them cut out and just the trees there. It looks so much cleaner.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I just showed your post to my spouse and she is jealous. We have several hundred acres but it is too far from our home now to be of much use to us. We have it leased out. We have talked about keeping 35 to 50 acres and selling off the rest. We do get up there more now than in past but to have property you MUST be there or things just go to you know where. 

Next trip up I plan to take some pictures from the top of one of our mountains. The area south of Fayetteville AR is really pretty country. 

I am curious if you are having problems with ticks. We have big time problems with them due to the amount of wild life on the property. GB


----------



## RebStew

I haven't had any issues with ticks here. Fleas on the other hand are crazy. We use frontline for the Chow and thought it was good but the other day I seen the pup scratching. After checking him out he was covered with them. He had his frontline but it didn't do any good. I had to give him a flea dip and wash job like he's never had.


----------



## dixiemama

Add garlic powder to his food-- my moms dog is allergic to fleas and the meds. Mom read about it online and we don't have any problems. They can get pretty gassy for a few days but the garlic is cheaper than the meds.


----------



## *Andi

RebStew said:


> I haven't had any issues with ticks here. Fleas on the other hand are crazy. We use frontline for the Chow and thought it was good but the other day I seen the pup scratching. After checking him out he was covered with them. He had his frontline but it didn't do any good. I had to give him a flea dip and wash job like he's never had.


frontline ... if only I don't wish to touch my dog in the future ... lol That crap does a number on me. I use a flea comb and a flea light. Which works better for my dog and for me... if I want to touch it.


----------



## dutch9mm

Ahhhh


----------



## RebStew

Cool Picture! Looks relaxing. I see the pup too.


----------



## RebStew

dixiemama said:


> Add garlic powder to his food-- my moms dog is allergic to fleas and the meds. Mom read about it online and we don't have any problems. They can get pretty gassy for a few days but the garlic is cheaper than the meds.


I'll have to try that. He's just a pup and I hate to put a flea collar on him. His mane is growing in and I don't want the marks in his fur. These breeds are thick haired dogs. When you toss him in the water he looks like a starving cat until his fur dries


----------



## cowboyhermit

*Andi said:


> frontline ... if only I don't wish to touch my dog in the future ... lol That crap does a number on me. I use a flea comb and a flea light. Which works better for my dog and for me... if I want to touch it.


Tea tree oil and diatomaceous earth can work too but you don't want to inhale d.e and dogs will be dogs so only under the right circumstances.


----------



## dixiemama

My ex had a black one that was my baby. I even tried to get him in the divorce but since my ex had him from before the marriage- no go. I was the only one who could give him any type of medicine and he always pouted to me when he got in trouble. He passed 2 years ago, he was 17. 

Invest in THE BEST comb out there, you're gonna need it!


----------



## RebStew

dixiemama said:


> Invest in THE BEST comb out there, you're gonna need it!


Yea. I'm froogle and try to save money when I can. I do without most of the time because I won't spend crazy money for stuff that is over priced. I thought it was high but for the pup I didn't mind spending 21 bucks and some change on a brush. I won't spend 21 bucks for a pair of pants but I did the brush. lol


----------



## RebStew

Now this one made me mad! As I stated before I'm hoping to be off the grid in 2 years. That means no bills paid out to these blood suckers for electric, water, sanitation etc. I thought moving out here on the property killed one bird due to having a septic tank. No sanitation bill right? WRONG! I get a bill for 5 bucks. Why 5 bucks? The sanitation department is charging me for storm water run off. Meaning I'm being charged for when it rains. Granted it's only 5 little dollars but it's just the point. How can I not use their system and be charged? It doesn't go into any pipe they have to deal with. It doesn't go to their factory at all. The front of my property drains into a ditch next to the road. It travels about 500 feet before dumping into a creek. The creek flows around my hill side and dumps straight into the Licking River, which travels 6 miles before dumping into the Ohio River. The back of my property dumps right into the Licking River. How is it that I am on their system and have to pay.

I'm going to push to have this taken off. It doesn't make any sense at all to me. I know some of you are saying that it's just 5 bucks but the point is paying for something you don't use is like pulling 5 bucks out of you wallet on bill day and catching it on fire for no reason.


----------



## tsrwivey

RebStew said:


> Now this one made me mad! As I stated before I'm hoping to be off the grid in 2 years. That means no bills paid out to these blood suckers for electric, water, sanitation etc. I thought moving out here on the property killed one bird due to having a septic tank. No sanitation bill right? WRONG! I get a bill for 5 bucks. Why 5 bucks? The sanitation department is charging me for storm water run off.


That's ridiculous! Just crazy! I would fight it too. Good luck!


----------



## jeff47041

It would be great if you could figure out a way to charge them $10 because The run off from your property contributes to keeping the stream and Ohio river filled and flowing.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

RebStew said:


> Now this one made me mad!


Keep us posted how you go with this issue. We get the same charge here.
I enquired about it a few years ago.

I was told that i have to pay my share for waterways as that water is my drinking water once treated.

After telling them im not on mains water and i drink my own tank water they never replied :brickwall:


----------



## RebStew

That is pretty much what I'm getting but I haven't let up yet. If anything good comes from this I'll post it up.


----------



## RebStew

Thought I'd post up what I have been doing the last couple days. When my dad put the driveway in years ago he just cut a pass with a dozer and added gravel. Years later he blacktopped it. The problem is it sits at the hillside and through the years the hill is slowly moving. It's cracking the driveway up and 3 places have had to have patches put in where it sunk. 

Since I am hacking away at the hillside with the Bobcat I figured I'd use the dirt to fill the side of the drive. It's a drop off, unable to be bushhogged and you have to use a weed eater on most of it.


----------



## RebStew

I have a long way to go but I'm making a level spot about 10 feet wide all the way down the the driveway so I can walk, garden or drive where the drop off was. It will be easier to mow and keep up. Anytime away from mowing is a plus for me. If I do cut the lawn, bushhog, weed eat and normal upkeep it takes me the better part of a day right now. Doing it every 2 1/2 to 3 weeks, depending on growth from rain. I'm trying to get away from that, at least cut some of the hours of work off. This will help.


----------



## RebStew

The pup and my son already enjoying level spot next to the drive.


----------



## RebStew

You can see what I'm doing here. The dirt will run all the way past the house. I have some work ahead of me.

While digging I have been pulling some big rocks out of the hill. Most of the ones you see are 4 to 5 inches thick. I haven't seen many walls built like this but the few I have seen I liked. There are a couple issues in play for doing a laid rock and not stacked. With the hill moving I felt this would do the best for holding this up. It will take less rock and most of all I think it will be better for keeping the snakes out. I don't like snakes at all. They have their place and their place is not poking their head out of a stacked rock wall while I'm sitting on it. Normally we only have black snakes here. In 97 we had a flood and it brought some strange looking snakes with it. Snakes I have never seen before. They look like a black snake that cross breeded with a diamond back. All black with grey or white diamond on his back. Freaky looking. Also a good batch of cotton mouths have been slowly gaining in numbers here.


----------



## RebStew

I did this little bit of the rock and swept in the dirt in the cracks. It will take a few rain storms and reworking the dirt into the cracks before they are filled all the way up. I don't have pics but I grabbed the hose and cleaned off this section of the rock. The water cleaned the dirt off and left the red, orange and grey tones showing though the rocks. When I get more done I'll post more picture to show you.


----------



## RebStew

After all the fill dirt is ran down the driveway and the rock wall is finished I'm going to mix up some buttermilk and moss in a blender and coat the entire wall. It will give it an aged look like it's been there for a long time when the moss starts growing on it. It will also help keep the dirt in the cracks.


----------



## Reblazed

RebStew said:


> ..... mix up some buttermilk and moss in a blender and coat the entire wall.


Mmmm ... the things I get reminded of here. I helped my mother with the "buttermilk paint" 50+ years ago on her rock garden. Turned out beautifully. Thanks for the reminder 

.


----------



## goshengirl

Looking good, RebStew. Love that rock wall! Those rocks are a great natural resource. 

On our property we have all funky rounded rocks - drop offs from the Canadian Shield during the last glacial period. They make great conversation pieces, but they don't stack well nor work for walkways. One of these days we're going to harvest the flat sedimentary rocks from my folks' place (with lots of cool fossils embedded in them). It's funny how the geology can be so different from one county to the next.

I was working in Cincinnati when that flood hit in 97. Glad I never saw snakes like that.


----------



## RebStew

I lucked out and got a hold of a major tree trimming company in the area doing line work. I told them they could dump their wood chips here if it was closer to their job site. They have been coming every other day with a truck load of wood chips. I have been using them faster than they bring them. The last load was Cedar. It made the whole hillside smell like Christmas time.


----------



## RebStew

Besides chips for around the flowers and trees I have been cutting trails on a part of the property that was always a thick with brush. Nothing fancy just nice wide walking trails. I will have them loop all over the property in spots that are not usable for anything else.

The wood chips make a nice ground cover for the trails.


----------



## RebStew

The trail so far has a nice canopy if trees to walk under. I still have some clearing in a spot to open it up but in that spot will be some seating or a picnic table with this view. I can't wait until fall when the leaves turn.


----------



## TheLazyL

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Keep us posted how you go with this issue. We get the same charge here.
> I enquired about it a few years ago.
> 
> I was told that i have to pay my share for waterways as that water is my drinking water once treated.
> 
> After telling them im not on mains water and i drink my own tank water they never replied :brickwall:


We have what is called a rain tax. It's base on square footage of the roof and hard driveways. The theory is roofs and hard surface prevent rain from soaking into the ground and causes run off


----------



## dixiemama

Wow. We have none of that. Garbage bill, gas, electric and soon to be city water that is just usage and maintenance fee.


----------



## RebStew

I have a question. The house is set up with propane water heater, furnace and stove. I haven't had the tank filled yet but just wondering what everyone thinks about the propane compared to the electric stuff. My stove is junk and I have to buy a new one. I like electric stoves just due to how easy it is and it seems to cook and bake faster. I thought about switching everything to electric to just to not have to worry about running out and having the tank fill in the winter when he can't get up the driveway. From what mom said the gas goes fairly quick here. One thing that worries me is if we loose power. Heating would not be too big of an issue. I have a fireplace. Water would have to be heated for baths and no cooking stove but I thought about hooking the big tank up to our outside grill. My question is what do you guys think. Is it worth the hassle to have to keep the tank filled or would you ditch the propane stuff and go electric. Just wondering on a cost basis too of what would be cheaper?
When I lived in the city I ditched all the gas stuff and went to electric. I liked it better. One less bill and one less person tracking in my house to read meters.


----------



## cowboyhermit

It all depends, for me it would be propane/natural gas all the way. Propane can be stored efficiently long term while electricity cannot. We love cooking and whenever we have to cook with electric it is like torture. I have seen a lot of poor quality gas stoves but a good one will be much faster and more responsive than electric. Looking at pretty much any commercial/professional kitchen gives a good idea of how useful gas is.

Price is going to depend entirely on where you live, electric prices particularly but also propane varies immensely across the continent.

Mostly it is just personal preference but from a preparedness point of view propane all the way, of course wood is even more reliable but having it as a backup is just as good.


----------



## dixiemama

Natural gas!!! Everything in our house that we could hook up to the meter we did. Spend 2 weeks with no power and have to feed 10, you learn to love your gas range. My mom hates her electric but where she lives, NO GAS AT ALL. 

Guess its just personal preference.


----------



## jeff47041

My opinion, gas is best. We have propane heat, clothes dryer, one of our ranges, one of our water heaters, and I have our gas grill hooked up to the big tank. I also have a tee in the line going to the gas grill so I can put the burner (Like a turkey fryer) on it when we want to.

When we built our house, the lovely one wanted an electric range. That's fine but we're having gas in the other kitchen. That electric range has lasted 13 years and she has hated it since the first week. It's slower and harder to regulate than gas. She just cant wait til this thing dies so she can have a gas range in her kitchen. 

We are not hard to get to, even in winter so not a problem there. We are on a "Keep full" status with our supplier, so anytime he's in the area, he stops by and refills. We ran out one time about 8 years ago. Just a glitch. They rushed right out, filled us up and offered to come in and help get the pilot lights relit and make sure everything is up and running.


----------



## RebStew

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm going to have to do some thinking on this one. I may wait and see what happens this winter and how bad it is. I wish I had an area off of the kitchen in the yard to make an outdoor type kitchen. That way I could have both just in case their is an issue with one or the other, propane or electric... That may be something to think about.


----------



## RebStew

A couple pics of some stuff I am doing. I brought these with me when I came. They are moon flowers. They bloom at night, when the sun hits them the bloom dies off and leaves a seed pod. The smell is awesome. One of the best smelling flower I have ever grown. Best of all the honey bees goes nuts over these things. In the city my plants where 5 feet tall and were up against the fence. At times the bees where so heavy on them that you could not get into the little space I had to weed or anything else. The bees are having it rough so anything we can do to help is a plus in my eyes. Sooner or later I want to get some hives too so that will help.

These are small but they are growing and I will make plenty plantings out these. They will be planted on the property close to the property lines in a few places.


----------



## TheLazyL

RebStew said:


> I have a question. The house is set up with propane water heater, furnace and stove. I haven't had the tank filled yet but just wondering what everyone thinks about the propane compared to the electric stuff....


Our Electric Utility is one of the highest priced in the nation. Natural gas is the cheapest.

In my part of the woods natural gas is not available so I went with LP. Furnace, water heater, clothes dryer and stove are all LP. My next generator will be LP also.

One advantage of having LP is that you have it when SHIT event happens.

Tank is usually filled January, February (depending on the severity of the winter), April, September & December. $35 a week is directly deposited from my salary in my LP fund. Eliminates the big bill shock when I already have the funds to pay the bill.


----------



## RebStew

Composting.. I have been holding on to this plastic cage I found for 10 years. Now that I'm out here I'm going to put it to use. This is not where it will stay. I just set it up due to having all the left over egg shells, banana peels, apple core and lots of stuff we were tossing in the burning barrel. All that plus grass clippings and leaves go in it.

I'm not one to worry so much about time. I don't want to water and turn a barrel every so often. When I get my composting site set up it will have this cages sitting on a cut out hill on some fallen cedar legs. When the compost falls through the bottom of the cage I'll just scoop it up with the shovel and use it. In my soon to be area for compost I want to clean off 2 spots to put 2 or 3 loads of wood chips at a time. Maybe once every two years start a new pile. Have it standing tall and let and let Mother Nature do her work. It may take years but that is fine with me. I also want a place to pile up leaves. There are plenty out here that is raked. I know most let them be but the fear of fire with the leafs around the house freaks me out. If you have ever been through a house fire or brush fire that was out of hand you know what I mean. I have been through both. 
So wood chip and leaf piles plus my little cage should work pretty good I'll post pics when I get my composting site started but for now here my little cage.


----------



## RebStew

TheLazyL said:


> .
> 
> $35 a week is directly deposited from my salary in my LP fund. Eliminates the big bill shock when I already have the funds to pay the bill.


That's a good idea.


----------



## RebStew

We got our first good rain since I dug out the small pond. I have been going nuts wanting to see if it will retain water. It does! So far.... Now that I can see where the water line will be I can pull that pipe and add more fill to the low side to level it up. I knew it was off but with the lay of the ground it was crazy to try to level it all out so it would be a level bank on the far side.


----------



## RebStew

Two days of warm weather. Started cutting out the brush line to one side of the property to put up a fence. So far I have 200 feet of 5' high fence to put up. Lowe's had it discounted cause it was last years stock. I got what I could. 4x4 wood post where almost 8 bucks each. I walked around and found the heavy duty conduit. It's thick or thicker than chain link fence post. It's normally 21 bucks for 10 ft. It was discounted to $5.07 each. I bought all they had. Stinks being on a budget but look hard enough and you can make it work. I think I worked the kids too hard dragging brush. They are still sluggish from the winter in door blues. Almost 70 degrees two days ago and this morning it's 33 degrees. Got to love northern Ky weather.


----------



## dixiemama

Know the feeling Reb. We have to do that next time it warms up. With E hurt, it takes longer but thankfully we have enough trees on the ridge we don't have to buy many posts.

Isn't it crazy how Lowes is with their stuff? 'Last years stock' like a deer is gonna come up and make fun of you for last seasons fencing lol

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## RebStew

Introducing the baby chicks to the Chow Chows.


----------



## dixiemama

Our chow thought they were squeaky toys. He like ducks tho... he was weird like that.


----------



## RebStew

After the long winter I have been busting my butt trying to get stuff done. It's nice to stop and see what God has set up for us at times. I can be super busy and just seeing these two birds where enough to slow me down to take a look. 


There always going to be work. Slow down and see what you are working for.


----------



## dirtgrrl

Hi RebStew - been enjoying your posts!

I do want to point out that the moonflower you talked about several posts ago is also called Jimson Weed. It is quite toxic and can kill you, your dogs, or kids if ingested. I would also be wary of honey made from its flowers. Not saying you have to rip it out, just be aware of it. If handled *properly*, it is quite powerful and useful medicine.


----------



## camo2460

dirtgrrl said:


> Hi RebStew - been enjoying your posts!
> 
> I do want to point out that the moonflower you talked about several posts ago is also called Jimson Weed. It is quite toxic and can kill you, your dogs, or kids if ingested. I would also be wary of honey made from its flowers. Not saying you have to rip it out, just be aware of it. If handled *properly*, it is quite powerful and useful medicine.[
> 
> With respect dirtgirl, those Moon flowers are not Jimson Weed (Loco Weed, or Thorn Apple). Jimson Weed is a rank, terrible smelling plant with thorny seed pods, course toothed leaves, and blooms in the day time. The plant contains Datura, which is a very powerful Sedative.
> 
> Moon Flowers are a common plant that can be purchased, with sweetly scented flowers, and a vining habit. Folks around here often grow them on a trellis, and they do bloom at night hence the name.


----------



## dirtgrrl

camo2460 said:


> dirtgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RebStew - been enjoying your posts!
> 
> I do want to point out that the moonflower you talked about several posts ago is also called Jimson Weed. It is quite toxic and can kill you, your dogs, or kids if ingested. I would also be wary of honey made from its flowers. Not saying you have to rip it out, just be aware of it. If handled *properly*, it is quite powerful and useful medicine.[
> 
> With respect dirtgirl, those Moon flowers are not Jimson Weed (Loco Weed, or Thorn Apple). Jimson Weed is a rank, terrible smelling plant with thorny seed pods, course toothed leaves, and blooms in the day time. The plant contains Datura, which is a very powerful Sedative.
> 
> Moon Flowers are a common plant that can be purchased, with sweetly scented flowers, and a vining habit. Folks around here often grow them on a trellis, and they do bloom at night hence the name.
> 
> 
> 
> OK my mistake! Glad you do know the difference.  That's a problem with common names!
Click to expand...


----------

